# 42%



## white mantis (Jun 20, 2004)

Thouth I try anothere one on ya'll so here it goes.

42% of all wemen admitt to doing what to thir husbands? 


I'll give ya'll the answer when you get it right.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 20, 2004)

loving them?


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 21, 2004)

How about actually making them dinner?


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 21, 2004)

I don't know, but whatever it is, I'll bet Tina doesn't do it. :wah:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2004)

Pick out their clothes every day / dress them?


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 21, 2004)

Nagging incessantly?  *runs and hides*


----------



## Elizium (Jun 21, 2004)

Lying about _________________ (fill the blank).


Okay I copped out on it.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 21, 2004)

Cheating on them?:ladysman:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 21, 2004)

Hiding money from them


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2004)

Giving them an allowance?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2004)

Tying their necktie.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2004)

Clipping their nails? Packing their lunches?
Picking out their socks?
Shaving them?
Plucking between their eyebrows?
Giving them facials?
Opening their beer before bringing it to them? (I do it in the other room...my husband swears Weinhardt's is underfilling the bottles *hic*)


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 21, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Opening their beer before bringing it to them? (I do it in the other room...my husband swears Weinhardt's is underfilling the bottles *hic*)



HAHAHAHAHA!!!! That is funny!  I guess that is what he gets for being lazy!  LOL!


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 21, 2004)

Waking them up in the middle of the night on purpose because they can't sleep and they're bored and so he should suffer too.  Right? Right?  Or is that 75%?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 21, 2004)

Hee hee...  shaving their backs :uhyeah:?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 21, 2004)

Divorcing them? Boy, could this go on for ever...


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2004)

Wear/borrow their husband's clothes!


----------



## Elizium (Jun 21, 2004)

Hmm what was the question???




> 42% of all wemen admitt to doing what to thir husbands?


Maybe saying how much better their life would be if they did not marry the High school jock?

Spitting in the soup?

Infedelity?

Nagging them about the football game?

Err....


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 21, 2004)

Lying that they "have a headache"?

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2004)

Make them pick up their own doggone underwear?

Use their own toothbrush?

Comb their hair before going inside the church on their wedding day?

...gosh, there's a lot more I would type, but this is a G-rated site! ...ummm....

balance the checkbook?

Buy/pick out clothes/underwear?

Floss?

...oh.........on to another thread.........

OH, WAIT!  I KNOW!!   PASS GAS ON THEM WHILE THEY'RE ASLEEP!!


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 21, 2004)

Nudging them at night so they stop snoring?


----------



## Elizium (Jun 21, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Nudging them at night so they stop snoring?


Damn was just going to say that 

%think%


----------



## white mantis (Jun 21, 2004)

Thir all great gusses but not the one I'm looking for sorry guys but keep trying.

Hint: It's something they do when thir mad at you.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 21, 2004)

Throwing things at them...

Hitting them???

Throwing them out...

Hanging up on them

Ohhh.... maxing out the credit card!!!!


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 21, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Ohhh.... maxing out the credit card!!!!


I bet its that one.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 21, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Throwing things at them...
> 
> Hitting them???
> 
> ...



I never did understand this.

Throwing things, breaks them.

Hitting is not fun out side of class 

Hanging up is only rude, and women usually get much more upset when it is done to them then the guys do.

Throw them out? why because they hit back? 

And Maxing the credit cards.  This one really confuses me. IT hurts the woman just as much, she get the immediate fix of buying it does not fix the problem, and then has to live with not getting other things until the card is paid off.

I am so confused 
 :idunno:


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 21, 2004)

white mantis said:
			
		

> Thir all great gusses but not the one I'm looking for sorry guys but keep trying.
> 
> Hint: It's something they do when thir mad at you.



Withhold sex (mine doesn't, but I'm guessing)  :uhyeah:


----------



## white mantis (Jun 21, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Throwing things at them...


Close, Throwing what at them?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 21, 2004)

white mantis said:
			
		

> Close, Throwing what at them?



in my past experience .... whatever they can get their hands on...


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 21, 2004)

"throwing" past mistakes at them"  (I don't do that either)

throwing stars?  

pillows?

food fight?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 21, 2004)

Clothes...

Food...

The phone...

Dirty looks...

Valuables...like a vase or statue... uhhh...breakables???

Past love interests up at them (in their face)

Tantrums...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 21, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I am so confused
> :idunno:


_*Yes,*_ and isn't that just the whole point? ...hee hee:boing2:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2004)

Throw their RINGS at them?  Wedding Band / Engagement Ring?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 21, 2004)

Throwing their words back into their face?  

Throwing up in disgust?  (ha ha)

Throwing them dirty looks?  (wait, did someone already say that?)

Throwing the car keys at them and telling them to leave?

I'm winging it here... I'm not a thrower when I get angry, I'm a I-have-to-go-take-a-walk-and-be-upset-quietly.  I think it'd be healthier (for me, not people in a close radius) if I was a ranting thrower.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2004)

Wedding Picture?

Blanket and pillow so they can sleep on the couch?

Beer?

Chips?

Dip?  (I'm getting hungry)

Their dinner?

Plant?

Coffee Pot?

I'm not a thrower, either.  I actually talk quieter or shut up when I'm angry with him.

Lazy-Boy?

Katana?

Cat?

Dog!

Gerbil?

ahem...*toy*?

adult reading material?

toilet seat?

car keys?

Purse?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 22, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Blanket and pillow so they can sleep on the couch?


I like that one!!!

A drink in their face???


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 22, 2004)

them out of the house...:uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 22, 2004)

cry on cue so you'll feel sorry for making them upset?


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 22, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I never did understand this.
> 
> Throwing things, breaks them.
> 
> ...



Sometimes they don't think logically! :shrug:


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 22, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'm not a thrower, either.  I actually talk quieter or shut up when I'm angry with him.



He is a lucky man!   :uhyeah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 22, 2004)

jeffkyle said:
			
		

> Sometimes they don't think logically! :shrug:


LOL LOL:lol: Exactly what we want to to believe....


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 22, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> LOL LOL:lol: Exactly what we want to to believe....



LOL!  It works!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Baytor (Jun 22, 2004)

A DUCK!!!

Sorry, couldn't resist.  I'm a big monty python fan.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 22, 2004)

jeffkyle said:
			
		

> He is a lucky man! :uhyeah:


Actually, he says, "when the woman you love is upset at you, the silence is deafening."


----------



## white mantis (Jun 22, 2004)

All very good gusses but still not the correct answers. I know someone said clothing you were close with that one.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 22, 2004)

Shoe?


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 22, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Actually, he says, "when the woman you love is upset at you, the silence is deafening."



But it is a different kind of deafening...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 22, 2004)

pocket book

his underwear???

underwear of another woman that you found in his car?
socks
hat
coat
pants 
shirt
Shesula's got shoe...ummm

LOL ...dirty laundry...especially the ones he works out in ...YUK... do it yourself!

WHAT????


----------



## Baytor (Jun 22, 2004)

Throw away favorite shirt and not tell?


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

footballs, any kind of balls?

 towels? paper or terry?

 barbed slings & arrows?

toothpaste?

 grocery toss?

cookie bag?

chips, potato, tortilla etc.?

charcoal briquet bag?

 I don't THROW anything at my husband either.  Maybe we should make a  poll on that one.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

throw his coat at him?


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 22, 2004)

his old underwear/ socks with holes into the garbage?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 22, 2004)

> *42% of all wemen admitt to doing what to their husbands? *


call them their snooky wookie?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 23, 2004)

Crap, I give.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 23, 2004)

Yup, its time to tell us now.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 23, 2004)

Throw his clothes (and maybe a suitcase) out the window?

I have no idea here.


----------



## white mantis (Jun 23, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Shoe?


 
Ding-Ding-Ding Bingo! 42% of wemen admitt to throwing a shoe at thir husbands
Congrats!  :cheers: artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 23, 2004)

About time... sheesh!  :uhyeah:  :boing2: 
artyon: Congrats to Shesulsa artyon:


----------



## white mantis (Jun 23, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> About time... sheesh! :uhyeah: :boing2:


Indeed


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 23, 2004)

Holy Buffalo!!!  I got it????  Sheesh - I was about to take a shot of Maker's Mark to see if I could tackle it again!!

How about if we get 24 hours to get it or we lose?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 23, 2004)

Yikes.  Shoes can really hurt.  As long as your aim is good.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 23, 2004)

YESSS and now we can all sleep!  Sheshula I had a feeling...good jobartyon: !


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 23, 2004)

A Shoe?

Somehow, I don't really believe that one.  Sorry.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah...I was pretty sure it was rings.  Then tying necktie or something like that.

White Mantis, could you cite your source, please?


----------



## white mantis (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, I got it off a radio station here in Texas but I guss you could check out thir web site at www.967thetwister.com but I don't know if it will be on there or not:idunno:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 24, 2004)

:uhyeah:  okay


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jul 16, 2004)

I know I'm a little late here but...  why waste a good shoe?  I've had some of mine longer than my husband!


----------



## Seig (Jul 17, 2004)

My ex-step-mother threw a shoe at me once, I had the bad manners to move and it went through the living room window.



She tried to tell my father that it was my fault and I should pay for it.....
:iws:


----------



## ninjaboyelroy (Jul 17, 2004)

wear lingerie?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 17, 2004)

I was once close to someone whose mom threw every volume in their family set of Encyclopedia Britannica at her husband - book by book - and then complained because he STILL didn't learn anything! :lool:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jul 17, 2004)

I that what's meant by 'throwing the book at him'?!:uhyeah:


----------

